# Say something you wish someone would tell or ask you.



## Kakumbus

Mine would be.

What is it you are trying to prove?


----------



## F1X3R

Kakumbus said:


> Mine would be.
> 
> What is it you are trying to prove?


_What is it you are trying to prove?_


----------



## John316C

how do you feel


----------



## Kakumbus

F1X3R said:


> _What is it you are trying to prove?_


That I will not be life's *****.


----------



## Loveless

I love you. You mean everything to me.


----------



## Marleywhite

You just won the lottery!


----------



## Gurosan

We have created a perfect partner for you, we are delivering it as i speak.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I want to **** **** ****


----------



## Jellie

I'm sorry


----------



## derrickrose

damn you're a funny dude


----------



## awkwardsilent

I adore you!


----------



## psilon33

Lets go to a jazz bar this friday.


----------



## leonardess

"I loved you the moment I saw you."

(I've been avoiding this thread like the plague, but for now I think I deserve to indulge a little, because I know this is never going to happen. Life is never like this. well, not my life, anyway.)

"you are the most important person in my life. You are my best friend, and I love you. I have nothing but much love to give you, and you are my soulmate. I understand why you do the things you do, and I will never judge or hurt you. All I ask is that you love me too."

I'd be willing to bet that even hardened criminals would want to hear this from someone - someone definite. I can't be the only sap around here, can I?

It pretty much breaks my heart that I will never hear these words, but I'm learning to accept it. If I let go of it, I'm fairly certain I'll be happier. I know I'll never inspire such sentiment in another. If I can just learn to be okay with that, I'll be happier. If I let it go and in the letting go, mourn it and do a bit of grieving, I'll be okay. the only person I've ever really been able to rely on is myself anyway.

People will lie and tell me anything, and it's really about them making themselves look good. It's really about them getting what they want, and very little to do with me. I'm tired of it. No more. 

whew. I feel better.


----------



## Strwbrry

"Do you live life?"

"I love you!"

"Lets go on a roadtrip!" -> Dad, y u no use the last days of sun to go roadtripping with me?!


----------



## kc1895

Wanna go out with me to KFC?


----------



## niacin

I saved you a giant muffin.
I love you.
Wow, you're hot.
I'd like to offer you a free 6 hour massage (from a massage therapist only)



Put those in the wrong order and you've got trouble :/


----------



## FlowerChild13

I wish someone would tell me that I actually mattered to them.


----------



## Eeyore0

I like what you said Flowerchild. That's the kind of thing I yearn for as well.

I wish someone would say to me:
"You're totally fine the way you are. I like you plenty just the way you are and I love being around you."

Leonardess: "I know I'll never inspire such sentiment in another." I fantasize about doing that all the time! How did you come to believe you can never do that? Is there a long story behind it? Do you think just you yourself are incapable of inspiring sentiment, or do you think it's true of people in general, in which case is everyone faking everything?


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I am happy where you are at right now.


----------



## GunnyHighway

"I love you still."


Or about somebody else:
"I'll stop telling you about every time I have sex."


----------



## Arcane

"I dumped my boyfriend for you, and I don't regret it."
Of course, that'll never happen.


----------



## Whatev

Hi, heres 10 million dollars.


----------



## MissTia

I never want to leave you

I'll always be here for you

I really care about you

You're beautiful inside and out

Will you marry me?


----------



## i just want luv

"Congratulations your Riiiich it doesnt matter how but here you go!"
"oh you want some more cash? HERE YOU GO!!! is that enough?"


----------



## Kakumbus

When will you just give up?


----------



## leonardess

Eeyore0 said:


> I like what you said Flowerchild. That's the kind of thing I yearn for as well.
> 
> I wish someone would say to me:
> "You're totally fine the way you are. I like you plenty just the way you are and I love being around you."
> 
> Leonardess: "I know I'll never inspire such sentiment in another." I fantasize about doing that all the time! How did you come to believe you can never do that? Is there a long story behind it? Do you think just you yourself are incapable of inspiring sentiment, or do you think it's true of people in general, in which case is everyone faking everything?


It's about me, really. I simply am not the kind of person who can ignite those feelings. It's funny, I can inspire all kinds of sexual fantasy crap and infatuation, but anything with real feeling or affection, anything genuine or lasting - nope. No one seems to care to know _me_ and love _me_.

I'm sick of the whole thing. for a while, i figured, well, that's how something real gets started, right? gotta start somewhere, right? that didn't happen.

I don't know. I'm almost 50 now and I still haven't figured it all out. It seems things like what I'm talking about here happen to other people. It even happened to the guy I'm with now. he met someone a few years ago and just _knew_. Just knew this other person was the one for him, his soulmate. About me he says, we're not gaga about each other. Until I'm moving out - _then_ he cries. says he didn't know until he realized how much it was hurting him, etc etc.

I've always been curious about relationships, how they happen, what people think of the relationships they've had, where they've been, why they didn't work out, all of that. So I ask him, do you feel like you would have been better off not ever having experienced the soulmate thing? He says without hesitation, yes. I can understand that, but at the same time I'm left feeling like I've been settled for.

Just for once, I'd like something other than math to be 100% definite. You always know where you stand with math. numbers are always what they are. People, not so much.

I'd like someone to be definite about me, but something tells me, it just isn't going to happen. So then I wonder, if that is never going to happen, then what's the point? Should I just be on my own and have the freedom that comes with that? I don't know.


----------



## J C

Basically, you want consistency. I've been hoping to meet someone like me in that regard, with not a lot of luck.

As for the original topic of this thread:
"We've found the cure for cancer, and it will be distributed for free." I'm assuming that what the person is saying is also true. I'm tired of having people that I know being taken away earlier than expected by cancer.


----------



## leonardess

consistency would be nice. sorry to hear about the cancer.


----------



## leonardess

consistency would be nice, but it's unlikely given the vagaries of human beings. sorry to hear about the cancer.


----------



## J C

it's unlikely indeed, at least it would seem. And thanks.


----------



## fallen18

"I've liked you ever since we were little and I want to go out with you" 

Darn his shyness! I can tell he likes me but he never says it he just shows it in little ways u_u I guess that will never happen even though I can say I've liked him for god knows how long my heart literaly stops every time I see him for years.


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

"You don't have to try so hard, I already like you"

"I love you, come run away with me" - said by a handsome british gentleman with a face and body carved by the gods, atop a white stead as he extends his hand to me

it will never be ;__;


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

i just want luv said:


> "Congratulations your Riiiich it doesnt matter how but here you go!"
> "oh you want some more cash? HERE YOU GO!!! is that enough?"


:lol


----------



## leonardess

"why madam, that *is* quite a fulsome pair of funbags you have there."


----------



## Strwbrry

"I'm ready!"

"Poof! I just made all your problems disappear! Good enough? *wink*"

"Yes, I won't bother you anymore, and my mom won't talk to you ever again. We still can chill, but you don't have to, if you don't want." 
I would respond: "Indeed, you and your mom, gtfo of my life.."


----------



## xoblackwidowx7

You are perfect as you are. I Love you. <3


----------



## ingenious53

Because limits, like fears, are often just an illusion

-Michael Jordan

I like this quote because its so true. This is the number one reason I continue to fight to overcome SA.


----------



## ingenious53

Two things: "I love you" and "I have social anxiety". The first one is obvious I don't feel loved and want to. The second one comes from the desire to talk to someone about SA, in person. I think it would be rewarding to have an relationship where both sides are open about their SA.


----------



## Still Waters

You've held everything together as best you could,it's been a long time and you can finally let go of all your fear and worry. You don't have to be tormented anymore,the two that you love will be safe and happy,I promise.


----------



## Kakumbus

Alex, from this day , you will be given the power you deserve, make sure to enjoy that.


----------



## reynoso16

Wanna go out? =)


----------



## reynoso16

or....Congratulations!
Thank you!


----------



## Kakumbus

reynoso16 said:


> Wanna go out? =)


wanna go out? ^^ lol


----------



## MoonForge

How was your day? And i mean someone outside my family, because they're my family.


----------



## NoHeart

''Just shut up and take all my money!''


----------



## ravens

Wanna go out sometime.


----------



## Temujin

MoonForge said:


> How was your day? And i mean someone outside my family, because they're my family.


 How was your day?


----------



## oskie

"Let's go to the strip club"

lol kidding.

"Let's go watch a movie!!"
"You start work this Friday at 11:00am, don't be late!"


----------



## diamondheart89

AwkwardlyAwkward said:


> "You don't have to try so hard, I already like you"
> 
> "I love you, come run away with me" - said by a handsome british gentleman with a face and body carved by the gods, atop a white stead as he extends his hand to me
> 
> it will never be ;__;


This reminds me, I need to get my bf on a horse. 8)

_______________

"I'm sorry for ruining your life and all the crap I put you through, go ahead and stab me to make up for it."

:clap


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Never give up.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I want to do something with you. You're messed up but I like you anyway. It doesn't matter that you're stupid and ugly i like you anyway lol


----------



## Strwbrry

Do it!!! Now!!!!


----------



## Resonance

diamondheart89 said:


> This reminds me, I need to get my bf on a horse. 8)


Not gonna happen, cow rider


----------



## shindoable

- Sign this letter plesase.
me: signs.

- thanks, open the human-sized box before next week plesase.

box: master, let me out of here please.

me: just wait a second 

that is all.

living happily forever. 

End of story.


----------



## DesertStar91

What inspires me to write these novels?


----------



## John316C

Hi, my name is _______.


----------



## MaxPower

I've been looking for you.


----------



## Disintegration

Let's run away together.


----------



## John316C

Im sorry for the unnecessary pain I caused you. I deeply regret my actions. How can I prove to you my feelings are sincere and that I understand?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

Mine would be all of these coming from my ex boyfriend; 

"Since i met you i lost interest in looking at those women, i've got a real girlfriend now why would I bother? I deleted them all the other day." 

"What's a beautiful young woman like you doing with an old man like me?"

it didn't go that way, it could happen one day.


----------



## ravens

Hi. I think you're cute. My name is Eddie.


----------



## Gurosan

Come join our postapocalyptic community and be part of small group of people that will have your back!

only 'if' i have...


----------



## Lasair

I agree with you
You know what you are doing 
wow


----------



## Canucklehead

Hey, I think your cyber stalking is cute, let's make love.


----------



## Sleeper92

reynoso16 said:


> Wanna go out? =)


are u trying to tell us that no1 asked u out already??


----------



## Stilla

"You're not."


----------



## Emu

You're hired.


----------



## lkkxm

"Hi! What's up?"


----------



## brewpacksox

I like you.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Dance With Me :boogie


----------



## RapidZombies

I'll call you. 
Let's hang out tomorrow. 
Do you want to talk about it?
I love you, and it's not your fault.


----------



## Reclus

Sir, I like the cut of your jib!


----------



## Strwbrry

Wake yo *** up!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

"Hello? Is it me you're looking for?" =p


----------



## The Quiet Girl

But seriously, "Hello, we're interested in interviewing you."


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

I want you so badly. yea that would be cool


----------



## Temujin

"You're a good person, you can do things, you have a problem, the problem however, is that you worry too much about being a bad person, and it's stopping you from getting out there and doing good things, you're bureaucratic, too constrained to act by committee meetings, debates, deliberation case studies, you just need to have faith in yourself, I know you, and I have faith in you at least, even if you don't. 

You love life, good for you, don't be scared of it, work now, and you have all of eternity to sleep, wait for death to come knocking at the door, the demons aren't within you, their deceit, trickery and vileness is to make you think that they are". 

--
Excuse the poor literature, I got a little carried away, but it did help, just need reminding that anxiety is all in my head, I am not a bad person, I can achieve things, life isn't insurmountable.


----------



## Matt21

Are you ok?


----------



## Temujin

Matt21 said:


> Are you ok?


Are you ok? Although I guess you meant someone you knew asking you?


----------



## halfly

"We're moving!"

:yay


----------



## kilgoretrout

"You have lovely eyebrows."


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love you, be mine....


----------



## EmptyRoom

You want to go an adventure?

See new places and feel new things; be alive.

or

I like you just the way you are.


----------



## Neonglow

"Come on, follow me.."


----------



## coeur_brise

"you're going to be successful one day with lots of money. Don't worry, your path is already carved out for you" --from a psychic.


----------



## Amber1395

"Can we go back to speaking to each other?"


----------



## ohno

Here, let me disattach those ridiculous thoughts.. There. Now we have sensual sex. No strings attached, only if you feel like it  Lets just be and feel for awhile.


----------



## MrQuiet76

"Everything is gonna be OK"


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"I can't hold this back anymore, I want you to love me!"


----------



## dismiss

We're adjusting your pay to reflect _actual_ inflation/cost of living. We also aren't going to pay you less anymore just because you're a woman, or because you didn't go to college... You're getting a raise. /fantasy


----------



## coeur_brise

"Hey, you're looking great today!! Didja lose weight? Is it a new haircut? Whatever it is, it's great!"


----------



## ucmethruitall

I love you.
You are beautiful.
You will be okay.
You want to do something sometime
How have you been feeling..honestly


----------



## lavandula

Matt21 said:


> Are you ok?


Wish someone would ask me that too haha


----------



## kj87

RapidZombies said:


> I'll call you.
> Let's hang out tomorrow.
> Do you want to talk about it?
> I love you, and it's not your fault.


Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"I'm going to be absolutely fine Brandon, I have the strength to make it through this. Please don't worry about me."


----------



## trendyfool

"I miss you, please come over right now"


----------



## brewpacksox

You're everything I want and more.


----------



## DesertStar91

We always talk to your brother about his interests, so what about those books? What inspires you? Do you like writing better or linguistics? What's your favorite book? What's your sole aspiration in life? What are your dreams? How was your day?


----------



## freefly09

Can I sit with you?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Will you go out with me?


----------



## Barette

You're not as weird as you think you are.


----------



## RogerPezman

would you like to go to the Rise Against concert with me? (or)
I would love to go the Rise Against concert with you!

You're not a creep at all -- you must be imagining things.
I love it when you ramble.
You have an awesome taste in music.

(of course, all the other posts are good too, especially "what are you trying to prove?")


----------



## brewpacksox

Your passion for certain things is so inspiring.


----------



## Tony1x

You're not like the others.


----------



## paperflower

what shampoo do you use?


----------



## vanishingpt

"I like you."


----------



## Dara

"How are you?" And that they actually cared.


----------



## TheFather

I love you.


----------



## melissa75

I'm here for you. (and mean it)


----------



## Evolution

I've always fancied you!


----------



## Chieve

your not boring


----------



## brewpacksox

Your issues don't scare me away.


----------



## No more Elysium

It's Ok. No matter what happens, it's ok.


----------



## Lazarus

Let's hang out and have a drink sometime.


----------



## Andres124

girl: I have a huge crush on you, you're so cute


----------



## Sharrow

From my boyfriend: "I will never drink behind your back and lie about again" And actually mean it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

*I did care about you. I'm sorry & never wanted to hurt you. *


----------



## Jkate89

I'm proud of you, and I know your working hard.


----------



## FerociousFleur

You're so much fun.


----------



## smevel

You could so be Batman


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

"I don't care how socially awkward, or weird you are. I love you exactly that way, and I don't care what anybody else thinks" or "As long as I'm around, I will do everything in my power to make you feel good about yourself ."


----------



## millyxox

I know this is cheesy as hale and I usually don't like emotions but here goes...I love you. ><


----------



## ACCV93

It's okay, we can do this together.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

People can say anything, and it might not be sincere (or maybe it's sincere at the moment, but then they don't show that/feel that way later)

But I'd like someone to truthfully and honestly think I am important to them, and that if I died, it would devastate them.

I'd just like to mean something to someones.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

FerociousFleur said:


> You're so much fun.


That'd make my day...someone actually thinking I'm fun to be around.


----------



## dead24

I don't care about your quietness or awkwardness I just enjoy being with you. Come on lets go out and have fun.


----------



## Disintegration

Neonglow said:


> "Come on, follow me.."


This...


----------



## RomanCervenka

I'd do anything to cheer you up, man.


----------



## Stilla

I want you.


----------



## cafune

"Don't worry; I love who you are." & "I care about you." (By the same person.)
-----

Why is this in the "Positive Thinking" section? Not feeling any better. In fact, acknowledging that I'd like to hear that made me feel worse.


----------



## lockS

Are you ok?


----------



## LeftyFretz

I shouldn't have sold you that OC way back when.


----------



## Sunshinelove

You are a good friend.


----------



## Chieve

your not boring to talk to

i dont think there is anything for you to be shy about


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

"You're hired!" 

or

"I'll gladly pay your full tuition for college!"


----------



## The Quiet Girl

"I love who you are."


----------



## bchris

Your life has meaning or
I truly respect you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your a great friend, I don't know what I'd do without you.


----------



## balsamella

"Look at my horse, my horse is amazing."


----------



## mcmuffinme

I wish someone would tell me what about me they most admire, or enjoy just so I could feel confident about some aspect of my social presentation. I feel like everyone forgets about me, and I become a part of the peripheral scenery. I wish someone would tell me something about myself I never realized because of observation and just paying some attention to me and what I'm about. Nobody ever has insight about me, and it's because nobody has ever cared. I wish somebody could tell me that they didn't mind my depression, or dark humor, and that I am best when being myself rather than when I conceal my negative emotions and put on a false mask of sachrine pleasantry and forced enthusiasm from where none exists. I would love if someone could tell me that they appreciated my darker thoughts and understood my reason behind using humor to diffuse the weight of my despair, and did not find distaste in what others see as an unbecoming honesty where it's prefered that blind optimism reign unchallenged.

I wish someone would ask me to hang out like there was something special or valuable in me they saw as worth their time. I wish a friend might ask me how my depression or anxiety was as of late, or maybe how they could help me cope with it all. I wish a friend would ask me how I was, and actually mean it. I wish my friends would ask me what I wanted to do when we get together for once, and ask me to share the things I enjoy with them as if my interests could be interesting to them by virtue of being called their friend.


----------



## soupbasket

Talk to me. I'm here to listen.


----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## Otherside

I'm sorry.


----------



## Raphael200

Sorry for not responding.............


----------



## River In The Mountain

It will be ok.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm sorry. Let's start over.


----------



## IRSadface

Let's get away from this **** hole and go back to our home planet.


----------



## Suraj

I love You


----------



## amc420

I love you. Not romantically, but still with all my heart.


----------



## kilgoretrout

"I made you some buttered toast for the hell of it."


----------



## quietmusicman

heres all the money in the world.... use it wisely


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken

"These are the keys to my Ferrari, use it to take my buxom cheerleader daughter on a date."


----------



## lizdecember

"Hey lets hang out this weekend" and actually mean it


----------



## JustSmileZee

I think you're an incredible person, i feel everything you're feeling. Lets go through this together, i promise ill look after you if you look after me. Lets be best friends


----------



## ShadyGFX

You're awesome.


----------



## rawrguy

"Hey so we got this really cool Alternative Rock band going on, but we need a lead singer. Would you like to be our lead singer?" I would die if someone asked me this.


----------



## vanishingpt

"Just kidding, it's not due until Wednesday/Thursday!" LOL... yeah, not going to happen...


----------



## Reclus

You make better cocktails than Beachbum Berry.


----------



## Choppy

I understand you


----------



## The Quiet Girl

"Talk to me about it."


----------



## Basketball Jones

"You are a good person." If somebody says this to me genuinely then I'm good to go.


----------



## noyadefleur

You're perfect the way you are.


----------



## kiirby

I like your posts.


----------



## Tubman

You will do well, my son..


----------



## bluebutton

you're really beautiful! have you ever tried modelling?
have you lost weight? you look really skinny!
you're so funny!
you're the most interesting person ever
want to hang out?


----------



## kilgoretrout

"Here's a spoon for that pudding that's been sitting on your desk all day because you were too lazy to go downstairs to get a spoon."


----------



## Malek

"...Welcome to Costco's, I love you. . . "


----------



## Raphael200

kiirby said:


> I like your posts.


I shalt be the one who speaks this.

I like your posts:yes,a lot.


----------



## Raphael200

"Sorry my son,it was not meant to be this way for us."


----------



## AceEmoKid

"You're an interesting person."
"I like you."
Even better: "I love you." Coming from the right people, of course.
"I believe in you."
"Don't worry. Everything will be ok."


----------



## ShadyGFX

Can I get a hug? 

(Preferably not a crazy homeless guy lol)


----------



## apx24

'I'm glad I have you in my life'


----------



## Donness

I know I've made mistakes, and I realize that.


----------



## Aetuip

"You are the chosen one !" "An army of bishounens is waiting for you and ready for combat!" *seriouslymylifeissoboring*


----------



## Raphael200

"I'm still your friend,and I like u a lot."


----------



## cosmicslop

you can make out with my face whenever you want to. you never had to ask.


----------



## TediousMind

You may be socially awkward, but you have a lot of good intentions. And ambition to be creative with your Designs are outstanding as well.


----------



## Aries33

Would you go out with me.........Can i Have a Hug


----------



## Stilla

"Congratulations you get an A!"


----------



## Luvere

"Take my hand, and let's be shy together."


----------



## cheezitlover

You mean everything to me just having you in my life makes me smile everyday


----------



## emulata

You are worth breathing, loving, living, being.


----------



## lzzy

"I appreciate what you do"


----------



## lambchop

"I like you a lot"


----------



## tario

Great job. Impressive.
And to hear the L word from someone I love


----------



## litare

you're brilliant! I want to hire you and pay you millions of dollars!


----------



## tronjheim

"There, now you're cured from all your mental disorders."


----------



## DesertStar91

Why are you so sweet?


----------



## FeistyHeisty

"You're a very interesting person"


----------



## anxious dreamer

"You're beautiful."
"I love talking to you."


----------



## sadmeme

"I love you" - by my crush :/


----------



## hipolito

Oh this is a good one. I wish they would ask all about me, everything there is to know, and tell me after ALL of that that I'm a wonderful person.

but if this were to really happen I would not tell them


----------



## Openyoureyes

you're beautiful and i'm moving in with yo fine self tomorrow. lol jk umm yea


----------



## Dying note

"Your presence matters, and is appreciated."


----------



## ohmyglobladyrainicorn

"You're so amazing!"


----------



## Angelwing

I'm sorry I treated you like ****, can you give me another chance to do right by you this time?


----------



## LonelyDuckling

"Would you please have sex with me right now!"


----------



## Goopus

"Take me right now, on the kitchen table."


----------



## Pensif

Wanna go to the cinema with me/us?


----------



## CinerealChameleon

"Pick a country you want to move to, and I'll get your visa, tickets, and house."

A girl can dream.


----------



## tronjheim

You've just won.... A LIFETIME SUPPLY of 'peace of mind!' Yay!


----------



## cafune

...


----------



## AceEmoKid

"Wow Alex, you're SOOOOOOOO cool and like the awesomest person I've ever talked to/known and OMGOSH can you like be my best friend for like ever?"

That'd make my 2013.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## sunking

"This gold seems to be too heavy for me, please take some"


----------



## ericastooge

"You know, it's okay if you IM me."


----------



## nb1991

I want to get over SA and enjoy life. I want to be happy.


----------



## nb1991

Oops, wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## sushiii

mine would b
hey do u want to go out with me and eat some pizza,its on me(a girl,regular,doesnt need to b a babe or something,..i hate superfisial(or however u type it) ppl...)


----------



## sushiii

CinerealChameleon said:


> "Pick a country you want to move to, and I'll get your visa, tickets, and house."
> 
> A girl can dream.


lol


----------



## The Quiet Girl

"I genuinely find you pretty. I'm not trying to be nice and I don't just feel bad for you."

"You're hired!"


----------



## Sniper Wolf

you're hired!


----------



## coeur_brise

"You're pretty and I like you."


----------



## Breebreebran

Get on me


----------



## Kascheritt

"I got a spare ticket to the theater , wanna go ?"


----------



## NoHeart

Here son, have an Iphone


----------



## cole phelps

some chick :I want you right now..... 

Stranger : Here take this money.

Boss : Take the day of we will still pay you


----------



## Andres124

I love you to


----------



## staringatthesky

Hey, wanna hangout? (without the constant worry of it being a date -_-).


----------



## Val J

Hey, do you want to get lunch/hangout sometime?


----------



## flamingwind

I'm sorry and I miss you.


----------



## 111

'I hate you.'

I'm not trying to be original but if someone (except a family member) would tell me that, I would feel wonderful because these words would mean that I really mean something to the person, therefore my life would gain some weight and meaning


----------



## shypotato

I know you have Social Anxiety, and I want you to know I will never, ever abandon or hurt you.


----------



## Chortle

I love your tenacity to continue trying despite failure; your courage to be imperfect; and your ability to define your success.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I was thinking about you.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

You're cute. Wanna go out sometime?


----------



## AxeDroid

Miss Apprehensive said:


> You're cute. Wanna go out sometime?


+1


----------



## asphodel

"What do you think about ___?"

I'd give an arm and a leg for some real meaty discussion right now, but I only have two friends in town and we can't be together every day.


----------



## Kevin001

I love you


----------



## Overdrive

Would you wanna do a world tour with my Oshkosh M107 ?
*
*


----------



## Crisigv

Do you want me to kill you? Right now?


----------



## Fun Spirit

Tell Me: "God choose you"
Ask Me: N/A for the moment


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hey, your my friend...I promise to never leave your side....ik it's hard for you, but I promise I will never abondoned you...Ok?


----------



## That Random Guy

*Mine would be:*

Do you need help?

OR

Is everything OK?


----------



## The Library of Emma

I've seen you around once in a while. And I don't know...but there's something about you that i can't get out of my head. Something special.


----------



## Prince Adrian

*a scenario where somehow my obsession no. 2 found my email address and sending me a message.. and then another and another.. leading to confessing his mutual feeling towards me.. *
(I don't even dare to imagine the exact words, too overwhelming!)


----------



## Prince Adrian

*okay, I think I was too caught up in the 'how'. now if I want the no. 2 straight to the point:*

_"will you marry me?" :grin2::afr :haha :afr
_


----------



## PrincessV

It's okay to not be okay, you don't have to try to be anything you're not because you're fudging perfect :heart I understand and I love everything about you.

Also someone should tell me to get my shiz together.


----------



## Prince Adrian

"Wow, so far no one can open that box!! You must be *VERY* smart!" :grin2:
















​


----------



## harrison

I want you to have this ten million dollars.


----------



## nbar

I love you 

Or even

You look well


----------



## Prince Adrian

don said:


> I want you to have this ten million dollars.


this too!! :boogie:yay


----------



## Em Ha

''Let's go for it. We deserve each other.''

or

''I'm sorry for what happened. I made a mistake a few years back but from now on I will act accordingly to protect you even though I see now that you can take of yourself. I'm proud of what kind of person you've become."

Yeah.. digging.


----------



## infinitestars

That everything's going to be okay, and that things happen when the timing is right, and that it's never too late. 
that there is enough time.


----------



## Em Ha

infinitestars said:


> That everything's going to be okay, and that things happen when the timing is right, and that it's never too late.
> that there is enough time.


:clap

It's not too late, it's never too late. :yes

Everything will indeed present itself when the time is right. It's on ourselves to see the opportunities life gives us and seize them.

Be patient, follow your intuition.


----------



## infinitestars

Em Ha said:


> :clap
> 
> It's not too late, it's never too late. :yes
> 
> Everything will indeed present itself when the time is right. It's on ourselves to see the opportunities life gives us and seize them.
> 
> Be patient, follow your intuition.


Thank you 
I really needed to hear that. 
It sucks that sometimes I doubt my own intuition just because that people who are close to me think differently than I do.


----------



## zubie

I want to talk about the same things you do... and I don't think that it's weird, but really cool.
And.. I am sorry to hear that about your life, I wish it had gone better for you. But whatever you do, deep down you are deeply okay, and everything is going to be fine. And even if your family can't show it or they are gone, they love you, and wished they could show it better then they did. 
And you have done good enough, you are good enough already. And you do amazing things every day. Hek you must be a special snowflake afterall! 
And.. life is full of magic, not just science, but magic, religion, mysticism is real and is behind every corner, that every scientist misses cause he blinks too soon, cause that is how a study is set up to work, to blink always just too soon. 
And also the song Baby Mine with Dumbo and his mother pretty much sums it up too. This world is harsh, is hurts, and sometimes it is just nice to cradle up in the softest kindest place possible.


----------



## Kevin001

I care about you.


----------



## Skeletra

"Hey, do you want to hang out?"


----------



## Stilla

I miss you


----------



## LolaViola

There is nothing wrong with you. You're perfect.


----------



## MamaDoe

The feels in this thread is 2much, brb crying


----------



## AFoundLady

I'm proud of you for never giving up.


----------



## duganrm

"Yes I am attractive and rich, can I join your harem?"

and ofc the wife to say: "Yes, I love the idea of her joining."


----------



## The Library of Emma

Here's a deserted island for you to live on for a couple months. Nobody to disappoint.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

You're everything I need.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

AnxiousGuy9 said:


> You're everything I need.


You mean "We have now fixed your account, and it's available for login" :lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed

The Library of Emma said:


> Here's a deserted island for you to live on for a couple months. Nobody to disappoint.


I hope you don't meet a guy that tells you that.

I hope you meet someone who says: So I found this Island that apparently is great for vacations, wanna join?


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

Demon Soul said:


> You mean "We have now fixed your account, and it's available for login" :lol


Yep. Ffs. I don't know how this could have been more screwed up. I can't believe VerticalScope is only just now talking about the breach. It's been eleven days. Come on, guys.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

AnxiousGuy9 said:


> Yep. Ffs. I don't know how this could have been more screwed up. I can't believe VerticalScope is only just now talking about the breach. It's been eleven days. Come on, guys.


It just speaks for itself how outdated this website is. There doesn't exist a website today that doesn't require you to add an e-mail on registration + passwords not requiring a multiple combination before now.

It's neat you can change your username though. You should change urs to AlltheSameresurrected


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Can we talk? (the truth now)


----------



## jsgt

Demon Soul said:


> It's neat you can change your username though. You should change urs to AlltheSameresurrected


Is there a new option for this? Just curious what you mean.

OT...an "I like you" would be nice.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Demon Soul said:


> I hope you don't meet a guy that tells you that.
> 
> I hope you meet someone who says: So I found this Island that apparently is great for vacations, wanna join?


Aw, thank you. If you happen to come across such a guy, please point him in my direction, would you?


----------



## GhostlyWolf

I would be content with "I love you."


----------



## Ominous Indeed

The Library of Emma said:


> Aw, thank you. If you happen to come across such a guy, please point him in my direction, would you?


If I come across such a guy I'll keep him for myself :O I want a vacation as well you know? 

I'll send him straight to you  But i'll keep the one you talked about though. > : )


----------



## RobinTurnaround

"They didn't take me at the other school. I have to stay here one more year. (from my best friend who's changing school after this year)


----------



## StephCurry

I want you to go deep inside


----------



## fobia

1. I am yours.
2. What we are going to do with it ? (it = chemistry between 2)


----------



## TryingMara

"Would you be interested in coming to work for us?"
"Let's hang out."
"Let's meet."
"I'm crazy about you."
"Will you marry me?"
"I love you". 
"I'm sorry".
"You're incredible at this job".


----------



## jess4

"are you ok?"
"let's get through this, okay?"


----------



## AFoundLady

TryingMara said:


> "Would you be interested in coming to work for us?"
> "Let's hang out."
> "Let's meet."*
> "I'm crazy about you."
> "Will you marry me?"
> "I love you". *
> "I'm sorry".
> "You're incredible at this job".


Lol. Those three things in bold? Never happening to me and I'm not interested to ever hear those words as well.

Anyways...

It will be nice for someone to tell me..

"Congrats, you got this scholarship". Someday I guess


----------



## Kevin001

Yes I will go out with you.


----------



## JDsays

"Good to see you, friend."


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

"You're really cool and I like hanging out with you."


----------



## puffysnow

it's going to be okay


----------



## puffysnow

I'm here, it will all be okay.


----------



## flyingMint

"I really missed you" 

"Your my best friend" 

"I like your company"


----------



## Kevin001

I love you


----------



## noydb

"omggggg, you are *so* inspiring!!!"

"I want you"


----------



## EmyMax

I wish someone would tell me that they love to become my friend, on here.


----------



## eight

...


----------



## eight

...


----------



## cybernaut

"I'm so proud of you."

I don't mean to come off as narcissistic...but I've been ingrained to keep 95% of everything to myself-good and bad. I've probably gotten more indifference and criticisms from bitter people who I thought would care. But, I no longer sweat it.

More:

"You're cool to hang out with"
"You're a really laid back person"
"I feel that I could come to you for anything."
"You're always here for me."


----------



## Kevin001

I'm in love with you.


----------



## The Library of Emma

i know exactly what's going on with you, and you're not the piece of **** you think you are.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

The Library of Emma said:


> i know exactly what's going on with you, and you're not the piece of **** you think you are.


I can't give you exactly what you want, because I am not perfect like that 

Why do you think you are a piece of ****? You're not the piece of **** you think you are.


----------



## MrObscura

"I'd like to finance your short film." 

Or any variation of that which results in my short film being financed.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

It's okay, I'll always be here by your side, whenever, I promise. You don't ever have to worry about me leaving.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

You make me smile when I think of you


----------



## AllTheSame

"You're not as broken as you think you are, and even if you are broken, so am I....we all are. You don't have to be perfect. Nobody likes perfect, anyway. Our weird quirks, our faults, our insecurities and our imperfections are what make you...you, and they're what make us beautiful".

There are a few people I'd really like to hear that from lol, but especially my mom. Nothing, and I mean nothing I have ever done has ever been good enough for her. If I brought home a report card with A's, it should have been A pluses. If I went two for three in a Little League game, I should have gone three for three. I remember I was picked as part of this study to take the SAT test when I was in the sixth grade, and instead of being proud of me for being chosen, she was disappointed because I didn't do well on the SAT test. Nothing I've ever done has ever been good enough for that woman. Smh.


----------



## Andre

I want you to **** me without a condom and blast your cum inside of me.


----------



## Inescapable

"Are you fine? If you have need any help, feel free to ask me."

"I'm willing to give you a chance."


----------



## AFoundLady

"you mean a lot to me"
"you have won 2 million dollars"
"you have earned this scholarship"
"I love you"


----------



## sajs

I was wrong and I made a mistake


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Girl: Let's go to a movie


----------



## cosmicslop

It's okay. I'm not mad, annoyed, or disappointed about what you did. I was just aware about how you were feeling at that moment and thought the best thing to do was to give you leave you alone. It's okay.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Wake up, Neo. You are in the Matrix no more.


----------



## TheWarrior

"Take this pill and your mind will be rebooted. So you can build a new mind, a mind that will work by your side, a mind that will allow you have the tranquillity, affection and love you want but can't feel now."


----------



## KiddingAnt

"I don't know you but I want to. Show me around, let's talk."


----------



## TryingMara

I'm sorry.


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

I like you!


----------



## PhantomSon17

I love you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jxoxo

"It was always you since 8th grade"

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

We should really hangout out sometime.


----------



## SparklingWater

You've won a new house, car, 50 million dollars.

You got the part/job.

I love you. (ugh mom you ****ed me up and also future partner or husband you're more than welcome to make an appearance within the next couple of years lol.)

Lets hang out! (stolen from @TryingMara below. Great one!)


----------



## forever in flux

Jesus died when he was 33.


----------



## TryingMara

Let's hang out.

You're hired.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Here you go, 10 million dollars.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

You've won a trip to Japan.
You've won a trip to Norway.
You've won a trip to Thailand.
You've won a trip to South Korea.
You've won a trip to Finland.
You've won a free private jet so you won't have to deal with someone drooling on you while you are headed to those destinations.


----------



## littleghost

" You're not weird "


----------



## Kevin001

I appreciate you


----------



## Lyddie

'Vent, And I'll listen' 

'I won't leave you'

'You matter more than you realize' 

'I really like you' 

'Their is nothing wrong with you' 

<3


----------



## Brawk Shady

I love you

I think you're pretty/cool/funny/etc


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

"We offer a free and easy service whereby you leave your unhappiness in the box on the left and pick up happiness from the box on the right.."

"You are so interesting I want to know all about you"

"I have wanted to kiss you for ever so long and now I can" well I suppose there's a particular person I want to say this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Uniqueme

Yes I am depressed. Im not going to make up a story or lie to avoid the question.


----------



## TryingMara

Alleviate Suffering said:


> "You are so interesting I want to know all about you"


^This. I came here to write something almost identical.


----------



## SofaKing

You're not too old for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

SofaKing said:


> You're not too old for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Ha. Not too long ago I was hoping for a "You're not too young for me". Guess we're all screwed in our own way. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Go have fun but be careful.


----------



## SparklingWater

You're worth it.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

realisticandhopeful said:


> You're worth it.




You are so worth it, miss llama. !


----------



## Twilightforce

Everything will be OK. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hermitjones

Congratulations you've just won the Euro Millions Jackpot!


----------



## sad1231234

Lonelyfalcon said:


> Go have fun but be careful.


Haha yeah.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Gang's going to the beach tomorrow, you in?


----------



## SparklingWater

ZombieIcecream said:


> You are so worth it, miss llama. !


Thanks so much lady! You're worth it too.:grin2::hug


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

In some alternate universe: "Your soul will find peace, and the souls of countless other tormented beings will also find their peace as the universe seeks equilibrium. No pain lasts forever.."


----------



## TryingMara

The office is closed. Enjoy the day off.


----------



## momentsunset

"I'm leaving my wife for you" - Chris Pratt


----------



## 8888

The abuse wasn't your fault.


----------



## herk

nothing i need nothing from no one ever


----------



## yankeed

Hey whatsup man? What's your name again? Where are you from? What are you up to tonight?

Really anything in real life would be nice.


----------



## SparklingWater

Wish i had a teensy angel on my shoulder that reminded me to shut the **** up when i'm in a bad mood cause it only causes problems.


----------



## Paul

8888 said:


> The abuse wasn't your fault.


Abuse is never your fault. Even convicted murderers don't _deserve_ abuse.


----------



## Crisigv

Hey, I never forgot about you.


----------



## 8888

Paul said:


> Abuse is never your fault. Even convicted murderers don't _deserve_ abuse.


Thanks for the reminder. 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm sorry I hurt you.


----------



## Missyblueeyes

I am happy just being here with you.


----------



## Kevin001

Wanna hang out? Grab something to eat or watch a movie? Netflix and chill?


----------



## mt moyt

you are exempt from your exams and get an automatic 1st for all of them


----------



## cybernaut

"Tell me how your Masters thesis goes."

"Lets keep in touch while you're away in Saudi Arabia and Oman."

"Let me know if you need help." 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

-Show me around.
-Let's explore together.
-Let's go for a walk.
-I'm sorry.



Kevin001 said:


> Wanna hang out? Grab something to eat or watch a movie?


^Also this.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> -Show me around.
> -Let's explore together.
> -Let's go for a walk.
> -I'm sorry.
> 
> ^Also this.


Well for what its worth If I lived in NY I would ask you to hangout. :grin2:


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Well for what its worth If I lived in NY I would ask you to hangout. :grin2:


Ditto


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Ditto


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

"I want to hang out with you soon and I can't wait!"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Mine would be:

"Do you want to go out on a date with me?"


----------



## coeur_brise

"Hey girl. You're quite alright. You're not a bother to me. I like you just the way you are."

OR: "Listen, now here's what's wrong with you, you tend to .... ... [telling me the real truth]. I like you and you're great, but for example, when you .... you....You need to stop that. I wish you would stop." Thus giving me a huge reality check that can make me come down to earth.


----------



## Shylife2017

I have two. 

1) can I maybe have your phone number and we can go out sometime? 

2) you're greater than what you think you are. Get out do your head. It seems crowded in there.


----------



## SparklingWater

I _love _love you. Lol such a romantic.


----------



## LilMeRich

The one phrase I'd love to hear; "_sure let's get to know each other properly_."


----------



## Awkwardpotato

"No, I don't think you're weird at all!"
"Want to go and check out the new geek store with us and get some coffee afterward?"
"You're really smart."


----------



## Crisigv

"Want to go out for a coffee later? Or just hang out?" I don't know, no one in particular. I just want to be remembered.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I just want to be remembered.


Me too.


----------



## Paperback Writer

'I have Prime Minister Corbyn on the line, sir. He called to personally congratulate you on all of your success.'


----------



## 1ShyKid

"I'm here for you"


----------



## Wanderlust26

I never forgot about you. Let's go do something....


----------



## sad1231234

"Life must suck being stuck at home your whole life" hahaha


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

"Tonight I don't want us to go out. I want us to shut ourselves away and say to hell with the world and its bizarre expectations. Let's spend the night together and talk and talk and talk about all the beautiful and terrible things that have happened in our lives until the night fades and as everybody around us wakes up to face the day we can ignore it- instead slipping into bed together and falling asleep safe in each other's loving arms."

Of course nobody would ever say that to me but I like to dream all the same.


----------



## LilMeRich

Let's meet up & chat!


----------



## Hollo

You should keep your chin up. It might really be half as bad as it feels, who knows. And even if it sucks that badly, just keep pushing forward


----------



## harrison

Did you just drop this first class ticket to Hong Kong?


----------



## tehuti88

"I _love_ all your writing! Where can I find more...?"
*is genuinely interested and not just faking it*
*goes into indepth detail about the characters, plots, themes, etc.*
*doesn't lose interest and disappear after a week*
*engages in extended back-and-forth discussion*
*shares their own, similar writing :O which I start to love*
*brainstorms ideas*
*becomes a close friend and writing buddy like I only ever had once in my life, when I was around twelve years old*

...

This will never happen. -_-


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Can we go out for a coffee and hangout?


----------



## DustyShinigami

'Do you want to borrow my gun?'


----------



## Omni-slash

Goodbye forever.


----------



## TryingMara

We should go together.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Let's go on a trip, just you and me.


----------



## Kevin001

Are you really honoring God?


----------



## PocketoAlice

"You made me laugh/you made my day. Thank you."
Edit: Literally just happened, I feel accomplished.

"Do you want to hang out tonight?"

"I appreciate you."


----------



## Kevin001

Do you want to live with me? 

Here's a home 

Want to live together?


----------



## gamerguy13

"There's nothing in the world I wouldn't do for you. I love you."

It would be nice to hear that from someone and actually believe it.


----------



## tehuti88

gamerguy13 said:


> "There's nothing in the world I wouldn't do for you. I love you."
> 
> It would be nice to hear that from someone and actually believe it.


Yeah. :/


----------



## SparklingWater

Here's $10mil! oh and I love you.


----------



## BackToThePast

Let's go on a road trip across the continental US and talk about our childhood.


----------



## andy0128

Why do you sit on your own?


----------



## Maslow

Let's get together and jam. 

(I miss playing music with other people.)


----------



## Paperback Writer

Meow?
Meow meow!
Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fun Spirit

"Somebody in *name of my city* won the Powerball lottery. And thess are the winning numbers......*Numbers I been playing*"


----------



## Sus y

828946 said:


> Here's $10mil! oh and I love you.


Me? Thank you!! > 
:boogie


----------



## Sus y

I'm going to give you a back massage just right now.


----------



## mt moyt

u are a wizard, mt moyt!

...why am i such a loser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epimetheuslackedforsight

it's okay to be sad, its okay to share your pain with others, its okay to accept the help of others. Humans are meant to help each other up, not push each other down.


----------



## roxslide

Yer a wizard Harry!


----------



## TryingMara

There's someone I want you to meet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm sorry I pushed you away. 

Our friendship was not meaningless to me.

I miss you.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't forget you


----------



## Sus y

Here, take your 10 millions of $. You won the lottery (I guess I posted that already but... I was longing such now lol)


----------



## fabercastle

You're a genius! 
You're my best friend!
"Nicee"


----------



## fabercastle

same


----------



## Lyyli

You are 100% cured.
Welcome to the other side of your fear.


----------



## Overdrive

Take my Prophet Rev 2 for free.


----------



## Johnny Walker

Hey, how is going with you, where have you been for so long? How do you do, let me see you. Do you want to go for a cup of coffee?

:crying:


----------



## Sus y

Johnny Walker said:


> Hey, how is going with you, where have you been for so long? How do you do, let me see you. Do you want to go for a cup of coffee?
> 
> :crying:


:rub


----------



## Johnny Walker

Sus y said:


> :rub


:yes


----------



## FallDuskTrain

I am sorry that I abandoned you needed me the most.


----------



## Rhythmbat

do yo want to go out


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Tell me:* Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere.

*Ask me:* Why aren't you trying harder to make things in your life better.


----------



## Kevin001

Thank you


----------



## RobTheMan

FlowerChild13 said:


> I wish someone would tell me that I actually mattered to them.


You matter to me and everyone else here that want you to overcome social anxiety !


----------



## moonchildkayla

"You're important, you mean the world to me."


----------



## tea111red

I want to get asked out by the right person.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

My name is Rufus Sewell, and i'd like to be in a deep, long lasting relationship with you..


----------



## SofaKing

I know I'm 20 years younger than you and a lingerie model, but I really think we can make this work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Wow!

Looks like you've just won the PowerBall Jack Pot!!


----------



## Wontbehereforlong4356

Dear Wontbehereforlong4356, I understand that you are having trouble keeping this inner demon you have locked up inside you under control. I get what you are going through, pal, but having all of this pent anger is not good for you.

...

That's all I freakin' want.


----------



## Wren611

I'd love someone to tell me they understand me.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Would you like to join me today for some coffee and fingering?


----------



## Sus y

I got an ice cream for you, take it.


----------



## SofaKing

SwtSurrender said:


> Would you like to join me today for some coffee and fingering?


lol...this made me chuckle....does the order matter?


----------



## SwtSurrender

SofaKing said:


> lol...this made me chuckle....does the order matter?


Let's get down to business.


----------



## SofaKing

SwtSurrender said:


> Let's get down to business.


Hmm...so coffee optional.


----------



## TwilightSymphony

"Would you like to go out with me?"


----------



## jolene23

Can I hug you?


----------



## Kevin001

Its going to be ok


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> Its going to be ok


That's an easy one actually.

Hey, listen (read), it's going to be ok.


----------



## Sus y

Impresive work!! You are awesome! :O


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> That's an easy one actually.
> 
> Hey, listen (read), it's going to be ok.


:smile2:


----------



## SwtSurrender

SofaKing said:


> Hmm...so coffee optional.


That looks like a question no one would really ask me, so I should ask them instead to see the reaction. There's so many holes to finger on the human body so we need some caffeine to increase our stamina.


----------



## Road to Recovery

Your awesome, You have made so much progress from where you used to be. You are strong. You are brave.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Your husband's heart is back to normal, and you won't ever have to worry about his high blood pressure ever again..


----------



## Shy extrovert

"Ive noticed your progress and im proud of who youve become"


----------



## SamanthaStrange

"I'm on my way over with cake and ice cream, and then we can cuddle all night."


----------



## Sus y

SamanthaStrange said:


> "I'm on my way over with cake and ice cream, and then we can cuddle all night."


I'm wanting about the same, but my version is ice cream, popcorn+movie and cuddles and stuff alike, nothing beyond that. Oh! and a diet coke I want to imagine it doesn't make people as much fat :rofl


----------



## chrissyq3838

I like you i love you youre not ugly


----------



## harrison

You've just inherited 5 million pounds from a long-lost relative in the Uk.

Plus Monica Bellucci says she's in love with you.

(I'd almost forgotten about her but @chrissyq3838's thread just reminded me.)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

- "You weren't talking to me Pouria, you were talking to the AI"
- "Oh my God! OH MY GOD! "
- "Congratulations, you have created the first real Artificial Intelligence"
- :cry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gonegirl52

I wish my friend would ask me how I've been..not sure if she's even my friend any more..


----------



## chrissyq3838

Can i go to church with you?


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I love you.
You're so good at mental math.


----------



## Xemnas

well in temrs of questions... but im sure many of us have the same, yet no answers..

what does it mean to be alive?
why we are alive?
why are we here?
where are we going?

if God does exists and, lets face it im no goody good person so no heaven for me.. i would at least want him to answer them before i get to my personal hell....


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Thanks for supporting me. 
It means a lot to me.


----------



## 0589471

"I still love you and everything that happened for you, happened for me too. You always have that place in my heart, and not far from my mind."


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

How was your day?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

"Hey, let's hang out like we used to"


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> "Hey, let's hang out like we used to"


Hi


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Hi


Hey dude ^_^ hope you are well?

Also, another one for this thread -

"Let's go to a gig or something and just have some fun"


----------



## Sasseth

''I love you"


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Hey dude ^_^ hope you are well?
> 
> Also, another one for this thread -
> 
> "Let's go to a gig or something and just have some fun"


I've been doing alright.  How about yourself?  Good to hear from you again!


----------



## Kaelern

You’re doing great. Let go a little and really learn to live life.


----------



## 0589471

good morning..or how is your day going?

simple stuff honestly


----------



## OwenPayne

Thanks for sharing this informative blog.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll help you


----------



## Sus y

"I'm not going to try to humiliate you because you haven't done anything to me".
Oh, wait, thank you!


----------



## karenw

Holiday booked


----------



## SofaKing

It's ok if you want to retire, I'll keep working.


----------



## discopotato

"I have been a horrible father, and I'm sorry"


----------



## 3stacks

You're not unlikable


----------



## Sus y

discopotato said:


> "I have been a horrible father, and I'm sorry"


:hug hope you find that relief.



3stacks said:


> You're not unlikable


You aren't unlikable. :smile2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That you will get a sandwich.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> That you will get a sandwich.


Tell the truth! When was the last time you ate one, I think you are hoarding all worldwide sandwiches.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> good morning..or how is your day going?
> 
> simple stuff honestly


Awwww. :hug

A Teletubbies good morning to you -






Time for Teletubbies. :grin2:

Oh, oh.  :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Tell the truth! When was the last time you ate one, I think you are hoarding all worldwide sandwiches.


Love me a Torta 65 metres long-


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Love me a Torta 65 metres long-


Don't eat by yourself, share a bit! :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Don't eat by yourself, share a bit! :laugh:


Of course. The whole village is invited.


----------



## discopotato

Sus y said:


> :hug hope you find that relief.


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## unemployment simulator

someone who really knows me and understands me that has my best interests at heart to tell me what I should improve, what I can do better. what I am doing wrong.


----------



## 0589471

@ANX1 oh noooo not teletubbies!!! That good morning is a scary one :lol


----------



## komorikun

You want to go somewhere this weekend? Want to go to IKEA? Need any help buying furniture?


----------



## 3stacks

Sus y said:


> You aren't unlikable. :smile2:


Haha thank you, you're the best.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @*ANX1* oh noooo not teletubbies!!! That good morning is a scary one :lol


Very funny, happy intro song when having a bad day. :grin2:

I can see why kids get addicted to it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Let's go get some cocktails.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wanderlust26 said:


> Let's go get some cocktails.


I wish that also. I ain't got nobody around here to drink with!


----------



## cosmicKitten

"Want a hug?"


----------



## Mabel Pines

cosmicKitten said:


> "Want a hug?"


Yes, please.


----------



## Michael1983

It will get better but unfortunately I don't subscribe to your delusion. You have no crystal ball and for some the cards have already been dealt.


----------



## SofaKing

Can me and my friends from the Sexual Addiction group stay with you for awhile?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Are we still meeting up? Hanging out? I am actually here in your front door waiting for you.


----------



## momentsunset

Would like to hear an ex say "Sorry I abused you, it was not okay and I am getting help for my issues". Of course, that will never happen.
I'd like for my old best friend to say "I'm sorry for not believing you about my husband, you were right and I'm getting a divorce". Another thing I doubt will happen.


----------



## Sus y

Let us have a life together, I promise I won't be annoying and I always do what I promise. We are going to have fun, do cool things, engage in deep talking, and seriously, I won't be annoying and demanding, but especially not annoying.


----------



## SofaKing

Can I come live with you?


----------



## cosmicKitten

go steady with me


----------



## Tomatmacka

"Don't worry, be happy about the small things in life that makes you happy. Not everything is gonna hurt you. Some things will but not everything."


----------



## Wanderlust26

I have too much money so I would like to give you a million dollars.


----------



## Katibel

"I understand this is a big deal for you; I want to help you work through the pain."


----------



## Sus y

Wanderlust26 said:


> I have too much money so I would like to give you a million dollars.


_I received 1 million dollars for a millionary guy that I don't know, I decided that I won't keep it because that's too weird, here you have this million I got. Enjoy. _

:b


----------



## Wanderlust26

Sus y said:


> _I received 1 million dollars for a millionary guy that I don't know, I decided that I won't keep it because that's too weird, here you have this million I got. Enjoy. _
> 
> :b


Only in a perfect world.... haha


----------



## Sus y

Wanderlust26 said:


> Only in a perfect world.... haha


One can dream :b


----------



## Kam2010

Mine would be...
"You're amazing for surviving all youve gone through"


----------



## Zatch

How did you do it? I would like to do it too.


----------



## Taaylah

That they understand me completely


----------



## Wanderlust26

I understand your situation.


----------



## momentsunset

"Your feelings matter"
Wow, just realizing nobody has ever said that to me.


----------



## karenw

You have won the lotto


----------



## 0589471

momentsunset said:


> "Your feelings matter"
> Wow, just realizing nobody has ever said that to me.


same, also "it's going to be ok, I'm here for you"


----------



## Mabel Pines

I want this specific girl at this church that I go to to say this: "Hi. Sorry to bother you but I would just like to say hi to you. I hope that's okay. How are you?"


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Here's 10 million legit US dollars in $100 bills. Enjoy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Here's 20 million legit US dollars in $100 bills. Enjoy.


----------



## 3stacks

I'm in love with you


----------



## Alpha Tauri

geraltofrivia said:


> Here's 20 million legit US dollars in $100 bills. Enjoy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Alpha Tauri said:


>


I'm richer than you.


----------



## Dully

You double parked your gtr.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Do you want to drive to the racetrack and go for a thrash? -


----------



## WillYouStopDave

momentsunset said:


> "Your feelings matter"
> Wow, just realizing nobody has ever said that to me.


 Generally, people only say something like that if they can relate to what you're going through. When you're an unusual person caught in unusual circumstances, people often just can't relate. It's not that they necessarily don't care or don't want to care. It's just that most people need to be able to see something of themselves in other people to put themselves in their shoes. Otherwise, they're just kind of lost.


----------



## Daxi004

I wish someone would ask me a bunch of questions right now (not irl though)


----------



## AllGlad

I wish that someone would ask me about astronomy... When I tell them I took astronomy in university, I get the cool look and then the topic goes elsewhere...


But Im waiting... just waiting for someone too say "Cool, I always was interested in that stuff, could you talk more about it? How do Orbits work? What is the Big Bang Theory??...


At last, only one person has done that in my life, and we talked about life outside of Earth... so good enough ..... but I want more!


----------



## BeamingNow

3stacks said:


> I'm in love with you


that's a good one. would also settle for "I really like you"


----------



## Crisigv

Hi


----------



## trulietrice

Your covered.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Let's go see some metal bands play at a bar.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

I still love you


----------



## WilliamDollery

Music


----------



## Deaf Mute

Can I hug you? (or even better, whoever just (well someone I'd be close with) wraps their arms around me spontaneously and squeezes me, without notice)


----------



## gthopia94

What I think about this world.


----------



## TmacofToronto

Here let me help you


----------



## momentsunset

"I was wrong."


I'd love for the people I've known that thought they knew everything and thought they were above others would just say these 3 words. It's so satisfying when they finally come off their pedestals and admit they're not perfect and right about everything. I also tend to like them more when they do this.


----------



## Shy Ostrich

"we should hang out"


----------



## Suchness

What up doe


----------



## 1solated

What dat mouf do


----------



## Crisigv

I'm going to help you feel better, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Red October

"Help, I'm drowning in money! Quick, take as much as you can!" :lol


----------



## mt moyt

im going to give you 10 million dollars because im from the future and inflation is rampant. is a cheque ok?


----------



## Cyanocitta

I wish the person I dream about all the time would talk to me more and not avoid my questions, very frustrating sometimes.


----------



## CNikki

"I'm sorry."

Even if they just said that with no further explanation, I would have forgiven them.


----------



## WinterPrison

You are not alone.
I care about you.
You can do it.


----------



## Zatch

It's okay.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I miss me egg! Come stay with me and mum, make me Katsu chicken curry and bring Rose a mini Melton Mowbray!


----------



## harrison

I think I probably did this once before. I don't give a stuff about all this lovey-dovey crap.

I just want someone to say here's 10 million dollars - that should do for starters.


----------



## JDsays

Just so you know, I'm here for you.

I haven't heard that once in my life I think.


----------



## SASer213504

"Yo, I got plenty of money. you want some?"


----------



## 0589471

Would you like to be roommates?

(seriously I need to get out of here lol)


----------



## inkedlead

I forgive you and accept you.


----------



## Crisigv

I understand your fears and anxiety.


----------



## naes

SASer213504 said:


> "Yo, I got plenty of money. you want some?"


haha i really like this one


----------



## SofaKing

You're worth overcoming anything.


----------



## CNikki

It's your option. If you do, you will be in one hell of a ride to the point you wish you never got on.

_- on a cold winter's night, some year ranged within the nineties_


----------



## Vip3r

Do you want to hang out?


----------



## Suchness

Vip3r said:


> Do you want to hang out?


Thought youd never ask. Lets go kick some Red Ribbon Army ***!


----------



## Vip3r

Suchness said:


> Thought youd never ask. Lets go kick some Red Ribbon Army ***!


I am ready, let's go. :laugh:


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Thought youd never ask. Lets go kick some Red Ribbon Army ***!





Vip3r said:


> I am ready, let's go.


Hehe you guys should start a club. Get that Yamcha guy in here too.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Hehe you guys should start a club. Get that Yamcha guy in here too.


First we have to go on a mission to find Yamcha.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Here’s that order of 6 boxes of thin mints you ordered for free. 

Lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm sorry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

"I'm sorry I ghosted you again after you gave me a second chance. I'm an *******."


----------



## penguinbeak

"I love you"


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I saw you on wall sheet. :b


----------



## karenw

I will look after your new dog whilst youre at work.


----------



## celrys

When I look at you, I’m home (yeah, a line from Finding Nemo)


----------



## Iwannabenormal

I'm sorry I've been an a**.


----------



## SparklingWater

I've been thinking about you all week. Can't wait to see you again.


----------



## evolutionpsychology

Now, here is the honorary award this year ......


----------



## cryptidsupreme

"stop worrying and do things at your own pace. youre still young" tired of having to tell myself that


----------



## funnynihilist

Hello in there


----------



## Bellamars47

Everything will be okay in the end. Just believe and you will achieve


You are worthy and you are loved


You are so beautiful inside and out...will you marry me.


----------



## Fun Spirit

-"Georgia Lottery Corporation would like to congratulate Rachel {or my legal enity name to protect my family's identity} for winning the $250 Million Dollar Lottery Jackpot."

-"Is that Rachel? She has grown up to be a lovely lady."

-"I don't care if you don't know your life purpose or if you don't have a job or if you feel like your life been at a standstill. I still love you."

-"You're mine."

-"I want to **** you. Seriously."
______________

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Entrensik

"We WOULD accept you, if only you allowed us to do so."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

Free sunscreen and tretinoin for life!


----------

